# vinton co. find



## ptrivette2011 (Apr 15, 2013)

I found four on April 9th in Vinton County. The smallest was as tall as a quarter's diameter. The tallest was about an inch high. My husband and I took our six month old son out and we couldn't stay long. Little guy enjoyed napping in the woods!


----------

